# Light Correction Detail - RenaultSport Clio 200 Silverstone Number 50/50 - Hard Body!



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

The RenaultSport Clio 200 Silverstone GP is a limited edition with a run of 50 cars being made. This particular example is Number 50 of 50!!

The owner is possibly looking to change this soon so wanted it looking its best ahead of a potential sale. We opted for a light correction detail, Wolfs Hard Body for some long lasting protection (lucky next owner!) and we gave the interior a bit of love too.

Wheels were up first. We started with a high pressure rinse to remove any loose dirt and brake dust:


DSC09839 by RussZS, on Flickr

Our newly acquired Auto Finesse bucket was decorated in the 'Wheels' stickers and will be used solely for keep the brushes clean during the wheels cleaning process - great quality buckets!


DSC09842 by RussZS, on Flickr

The arches were cleaned with 5:1 G101 using a Wheel Wooly, then rinsed:


DSC09841 by RussZS, on Flickr

The tyres were degreased with the same G101 and the larger of the two Valet Pro brushes:


DSC09864 by RussZS, on Flickr

The wheels were cleaned with Smart Wheels at 10:1 and the smaller Valet Pro brush and the medium sized Wheel Wooly:


DSC09868 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC09869 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC09870 by RussZS, on Flickr

Then Dooka Wheel Mitt to get the rear of the spokes:


DSC09875 by RussZS, on Flickr

and rinsed:


DSC09871 by RussZS, on Flickr

Next we turned our attention to the more intricate areas of the car which were cleansed with Auto Finesse's Citrus Power:


DSC09848 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC09849 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC09850 by RussZS, on Flickr

Before:


DSC09859 by RussZS, on Flickr

After:


DSC09862 by RussZS, on Flickr

Next the car was rinsed at high pressure, then hand washed with Auto Finesse's Lather shampoo:


DSC09876 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC09874 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC09879 by RussZS, on Flickr

After rinsing, we began to safely decontaminate the paintwork of bonded contamination such as fallout and tar.

Auto Finesse's new Iron Out was used to assess its fallout removing abilities:


DSC09881 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC09882 by RussZS, on Flickr

Near instant reaction!


DSC09889 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC09893 by RussZS, on Flickr

I'm a huge IronX fan and all of the other options I've tried have left me underwhelmed. I'm all out of IronX so a 50/50 test wasn't possible today, but Iron Out is certainly better than the rest I've tried so far - I'll do a specific test comparing Iron Out and IronX in the coming week or so…

Auto Finesse Oblitarate was used on the tar deposits to safely remove them:


DSC09896 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC09899 by RussZS, on Flickr

The car was then moved inside to begin the claying process - I find I get a lot of debris fall on the car when working outside, so I choose to clay inside to minimise the risk of marring the paint by dragging some debris across it. I used the Auto Finesse Clay Combo - Glide and Clay:


DSC09901 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC09902 by RussZS, on Flickr

As always, very little was removed - mainly tree sap:


DSC09903 by RussZS, on Flickr

After this the car was dried with new Uber Towels which I picked up yesterday from Serious Performance at Waxstock:


DSC09904 by RussZS, on Flickr

Next we turned out attention to the paintwork. The silver on the car was in surprisingly good condition and required only very minor correction, but it was lacking in gloss. The gloss black parts of the paintwork were in need of some serious attention.

Generally the cutting was done with Megs D300, Surbuf Pads via CleanYourCar DAS6 Pro, then refined with Wolf Chemicals Shine and Seal via Rotary.

Some pics from the corrective phases:

Heavily stone chipped front end:


DSC09906 by RussZS, on Flickr

Mark on rear bumper where the car has made contact with a wheelie bin:


DSC09912 by RussZS, on Flickr

After:


DSC09918 by RussZS, on Flickr

The roof:


DSC09923 by RussZS, on Flickr

Bird poo dropping on bonnet before:


DSC09930 by RussZS, on Flickr

After:


DSC09931 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC09935 by RussZS, on Flickr

Starting to take shape:


DSC09933 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC09939 by RussZS, on Flickr

So we selected Shine and Seal as it leaves a great slick surface, a wonderful level of gloss and also very nice to work with via Rotary. Plus, it's the ideal base for the new Hard Body Coating:


DSC09940 by RussZS, on Flickr

Britemax Final Shine was used on the plastic surround near the exhausts:


DSC09941 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC09943 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC09944 by RussZS, on Flickr

Milly kindly worked on the interior for me - sexy pants!! :lol:


DSC09946 by RussZS, on Flickr

The interior mats were looking a little soiled, so out came the Auto Finesse Total2 and Megs Interior brush:

Before:


DSC09947 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC09948 by RussZS, on Flickr

After:


DSC09949 by RussZS, on Flickr

Megs Detailing sticks were then used around the car to ensure everywhere was as clean as possible:


DSC09951 by RussZS, on Flickr

Dressed with Revive:


DSC09955 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC09956 by RussZS, on Flickr

Milly using Auto Finesse Spritz on the gearstick:


DSC09959 by RussZS, on Flickr

T1 was used on the tyres:


DSC09960 by RussZS, on Flickr

Marking on the exterior plastics:


DSC09964 by RussZS, on Flickr

Revive used:


DSC09965 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC09966 by RussZS, on Flickr

Revive also used on the rubber door surrounds:


DSC09967 by RussZS, on Flickr


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Finally, some finished shots:


DSC09969 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC09970 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC09971 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC09978 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC09991 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC09999 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00004 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00006 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00007 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00008 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00013 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00015 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00018 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00024 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00025 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00027 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00029 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00032 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00035 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00044 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00048 by RussZS, on Flickr

Thanks for reading all  Next up a Lapis Blue 996 Turbo!


DSC00038 by RussZS, on Flickr

Russ.


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

Stunning job, looks really nice!


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

The car's not bad either  haha I jokes


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

S1600Marc said:


> The car's not bad either  haha I jokes


:lol:

Wait until you see a forthcoming detail with 'Milly and Friends'… :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> :lol:
> 
> Wait until you see a forthcoming detail with 'Milly and Friends'… :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho


:detailer: :thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic work Russ, Milly will kill you for that pic! Looool

How much glide do you use per car buddy


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Scrim-1- said:


> Fantastic work Russ, Milly will kill you for that pic! Looool
> 
> How much glide do you use per car buddy


I like a lot of lube mate so probably a good 200ml or so normally!

She really will… hope she doesn't see it!! :devil:


----------



## Giobart (Mar 23, 2011)

Nice Job!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> I like a lot of lube mate


sounds so wrong :lol: but thanks :thumb:


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Nice work Russ and Milly


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Scrim-1- said:


> sounds so wrong :lol: but thanks :thumb:


Should have read that back to myself!! :lol:



Mad Ad said:


> Nice work Russ and Milly


Thanks Ad, good to catch up again yesterday! :thumb:

Russ.


----------



## Cad (Dec 9, 2011)

Cracking work mate. Looked even better in the flesh today :thumb:


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Really look farward to your threads russ.
What detailing sticks are those ( chemical guys? )
Look like a good alternitlve to the valet pro ones
I use half a UFO application for revive on rubbers what do you use?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Cad said:


> Cracking work mate. Looked even better in the flesh today :thumb:


Thanks buddy 



Nally said:


> Really look farward to your threads russ.
> What detailing sticks are those ( chemical guys? )
> Look like a good alternitlve to the valet pro ones
> I use half a UFO application for revive on rubbers what do you use?


Thanks 

The sticks are from Megs and I just use a MF towel to apply it…

Russ.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

As expected, very nice work :thumb:


----------



## Barny (Aug 1, 2012)

Cracking job. Love these cars


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> I like a lot of lube mate so probably a good 200ml or so normally!







Nice job dude


----------



## andrewone (May 11, 2011)

Cracking work mate!!, what pad did you use when working with shine and seal??


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

andrewone said:


> Cracking work mate!!, what pad did you use when working with shine and seal??


3M Yellow 

Thanks all...

Russ.


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Here's on for you russ do you think you can correct a back pug 207 57 plate normal swirls not really rds. With ultrafina se and a hard pad? I don't want to get the d300 and the pain in the bum mf pads if I can avoid it.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Looking good :thumb:


----------



## Marky-G-66 (May 31, 2012)

Looks great... another shiny stunner:thumb:
I got those Megs detailing sticks, very handy things to have, use mine a lot.


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

very nice job on the car! never heard about the silverstone edition? 
is it only an UK based edition?

nice underpants to Milly


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Great job as always Russ :thumb:

Now I know where from You get motivation to work so many hours, with work mate like that ... Now just wait for Milly and friends detail write up...

I just bought Hard body on waxstock what You think about it ?? I can see is often used by You recently.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Great job Russ! Does Milly know about these pictures?! Haha!

Car looks mega glossy mate. what's the customers reason for selling so soon?

Nice bit of humour in the write up too, another great read!

Jon

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mumbles (Nov 7, 2011)

Great write up, and stunning work! :thumb:


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Looks great Russ. Lovely car.


----------



## Socal Brian (Dec 4, 2011)

Excellent work Russ!


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

nice work.

what time did you finish this one? :lol:


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

Great photos:thumb:
O yeah great job on the car:lol:


----------



## bilout48 (Apr 10, 2008)

nice job ;-)


----------



## ford nut (Dec 12, 2011)

Love the way that rear end came up....lol....

Car looks great as always... Fantastic work Russ


----------



## GreenyR (Oct 26, 2011)

Great work and great attention to detail.:thumb:


----------



## A2ON (Aug 28, 2012)

Good work on the old motor Russ , thanks again. Workmanship , customer service , after care and generally going above and beyond to please was all top notch. Next time Nando's invite though please hahha 

Some beading after 1 day and 400 miles of rain , hail and bugs!


----------



## A2ON (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## 10737 (Dec 3, 2007)

Great work Russ, Looks stunning mate:thumb:


----------



## mayhem85 (May 8, 2012)

That is possibly the funniest write up I've read for a while. Great work


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there matey :thumb:


----------



## Cad (Dec 9, 2011)

A2ON said:


> Good work on the old motor Russ , thanks again. Workmanship , customer service , after care and generally going above and beyond to please was all top notch. Next time Nando's invite though please hahha
> 
> Some beading after 1 day and 400 miles of rain , hail and bugs!


Still waiting for my Nandoe's invite as well .... come on Russ sort it out!


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Excellent work there Russ from yourself :thumb:


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Good job. Nice angle on some of the shots!
What a perv I am .


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great finish:thumb:


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Stunning, Missus is gonna love this thread!!


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Great work looks ace, like your photography skills in one shot in particular .


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Excellent write up good work chap :thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Great work as always mate


----------



## dickyt (Jun 1, 2010)

Looks stunning as per usual Russ, I love black wheels on the right car & colour combo. That reminds me, I need to get my Wife's Mini booked in with you soon.
Cheers
Richard


----------



## Prestige Detail (Aug 27, 2012)

Nice one Russ, I've thought about getting my missus ion on the act for some pics etc, but on second thoughts I wouldnt want to put anyone off their dinner! lol


----------



## A2ON (Aug 28, 2012)

Cars now done 1000miles since last weeks detail will be washing it this weekend so we shall see what comes of it .

Been raining for almost all the 1000 miles so will be a good test .


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Very nice finish on Clio, looks great now :thumb:.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks all 

Russ.


----------



## A2ON (Aug 28, 2012)

Done 1000 miles in rain and hail since last week .

Here is some pics after a quick bucket wash with the Wolfs shampoo




























I'm no detailer , and no photographer BUT i thought these may be usefull.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work Russ


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks all 

Russ.


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

Great work as always you do a cracking job.


----------



## A2ON (Aug 28, 2012)

Cars bee washed with the WOLFS was to protect the hard body 

super easy to wash and looks mint after a 5 min was perfect for me as im super 

LAZY


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Lovely motor Russ,great results.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thank you all, and thanks for the feedback Arron 

Russ.


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Top work.


----------



## A2ON (Aug 28, 2012)

3000 miles without a wash


----------



## bilout48 (Apr 10, 2008)

ouch! :-/


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Great work Russ! Awesome gloss on silver mate! :argie:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

A2ON said:


> 3000 miles without a wash


two bucket method wash and it'll look great again mate! :thumb:


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

Great work, excellent gloss... i personally am a fan of the HB. Although i have to say if my car was that dirty i'd be embarrassed.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Wow Arron, that's impressively dirty!!


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

You are making ultimate durability test


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

Lovely finish


----------



## A2ON (Aug 28, 2012)

It was never going to have an easy life .... I should probably drive it soon not been out in it for 3 weeks or so. 

Its looks clean (ish) at the moment , certainly a great test for Russ's work.


----------



## andrewhutch1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Superb job - I miss my yellow 200 when I see one looking as good as this.


----------



## mislavto (Jul 3, 2010)

very nice job, but that ass is better than car


----------



## mad3lin (Jan 9, 2012)

Nice Job!


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Excellent result on a very nice car. :thumb:


----------



## Crossy (May 11, 2011)

Probably already been mentioned in the thread somewhere but that numberplate is awesome :thumb:

Great job on the detail


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

top work again russ


----------

